# Separarsi mentre si sta comprando casa



## Old dolorante (8 Settembre 2009)

Ciao,
da più parti mi fanno presente che dovrei affidarmi ad una tutela legale, a furia di dirmelo ci sto credendo, anche se...forse stupidamente...dell'onestà economica di mia moglie...tenderei a fidarmi...

Comunque,
Siamo separati di fatto da pochi mesi, abbiamo un figlio di 4 anni, vige la separazione dei beni.

Ad inizio 2008 abbiamo firmato il compromesso per l'acquisto di un'abitazione (molto, molto costosa) che sarà pronta a fine 09.
Stiamo parallelamente vendendo quella dove viviamo attualmente che è cointestata.
Chiudendo, come credo dovremo fare, l'acquisto della nuova abitazione io di certo non avrò possibilità economica di contribuire al pagamento del mutuo, del bambino e parallelamente costruirmi una vita nuova (nuovo apt o affitto).

Gli accordi con mia moglie (verbali) sono di:
- provare a cedere il compromesso
- finalizzare l'acquisto e rimetterla in vendita immediatamente

Immagino di non avere molte vie di scampo, ma se qualcuno avesse in mente qualche escamotage o precauzione...
Specifico, anche se non so quanto valga, che mia moglie ha un reddito superiore al mio, essendo retribuita con componente variabile, la retribuzione può essere molto più alta o poco più alta a seconda degli anni.
Ciao a tutti


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Settembre 2009)

opterei per lo scritto, e comunque sentire un legale  

	
	
		
		
	


	





fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio, soprattutto quando ci son di mezzo i soldi


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> opterei per lo scritto, e comunque sentire un legale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono completamente d'accordo. non si sa mai...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

Nel concreto proporrei di andare insieme da un legale e farsi scrivere una carta che sancisca questo impegno.
O comunque intanto ne farei firmare a lei una in carta semplice dove si dica che poichè quell'acquisto risultava non ancora casa familiare (il figlio non ci ha nemmeno mai vissuto) e poichè era stata acquistata per altre esigenze non più sussistenti (la famiglia), decidete di comune accordo che andrà venduta quanto prima per acquistarne una di valore e dimensione inferiore ma adeguata alle esigenze nuove.


----------

